# The Specialty, Nottingham



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

This is a fairly new venue having been open just a couple of months and I've been in quite a bit in that time. It's owned by Michaelangelo and Lucy - and despite the obvious Italian connection, this is (thankfully) definitely not an Italian coffee experience!

They don't have the most exciting equipment in the world (I believe they're hoping to upgrade once they're up and running), but don't let this put you off. It's a great example of getting the best from what you have - Michaelangelo is a talented barista and I've had nothing but delicious coffee.

Their main roaster is Alchemy in London, but they do get the odd guest from other roasters. They have a single origin espresso (no blends here) which changes whenever they run out - so far I've had a Brazilian and Colombian from Alchemy and a Congo from Outpost (which was outstanding). They also do V60, aeropress and syphons, which I've not explored as much as the espresso.

The single best thing about the place is the sense of warm hospitality - they are great hosts and Michaelangelo's passion very clear (typically Italian you might say!). It's the first of a number of speciality cafes opening in Nottingham, located on the corner of Friar Lane and Maid Marian Way.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

I am hoping to try this tomorrow, is it on friar lane?


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Kyle T said:


> I am hoping to try this tomorrow, is it on friar lane?


Yes at the top on the corner


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Had chance to pop in here this afternoon. Very nice place, Michaelangelo and Lucy are extremely friendly and greeted us as soon as we walked in. The place was empty except for one customer which is a shame considering its a Saturday but it is still new so hopefully the word gets about. I asked for a coffee made with the Aeropress, it was a single origin from Guatemala and Michelangelo, as mentioned above, was very passionate about the coffee and the tasting notes. The coffee was lovely and it was a nice place to sit and relax whilst enjoying it. Definitely recommend.


----------



## Dracula (Sep 19, 2016)

Looking forward to trying this joint. Not that impressed with 200 degrees.


----------

